# How effective is brief psychodynamic psychotherapy for SA?



## Akira90125 (Jun 12, 2009)

I've been seeing a humanistic therapist for nearly a month now and have seen very little progress. I need a more directive approach, however please don't suggest CBT because I haven't experienced much progress with that either. Thanks guys.


----------



## arth77 (Jun 4, 2009)

IMO you need a therapist who will deal directly with your SA,and do role playing with you and offer helpful advice, such a therapist should be happy and socially active, sadly many therapists have serious psychiatric problems themselves so its the blind leading the blind, searching for subconscious causes IMO is a waste of time and money:mum

CBT that teaches you new ways of calming and relaxing yourself is always helpful

in general, the more sophisticated and indirect the therapy, the less helpful it is


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

About as effective as beating one's head against a brick wall. Sorry, I have had very bad experiences with such therapists.


----------



## radames (Jul 6, 2009)

I think that if I approached life as if it was all one big play, or big movie, then it would be easier but my mind always sees it as "serious reality."


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

As good as paying for an expensive friend


----------



## UKPhobe (Oct 22, 2008)

What is Brief Psychodynamic Psychotherapy?


----------



## arth77 (Jun 4, 2009)

trying to find a hifdden cause, using freuds and other theories, headshrinking:mum


----------



## deeds14 (Jul 9, 2009)

I've found that the approach/theory that they use is less important than the connection that you have with that therapist. I would encourage you to not close the door to Cognitive Behavioral just because it wasn't successful with past therapists. 
I don't think I've ever experienced Psychodynamic (although I'm supposed to be learning how to do it in school soon). Let us know how it is, if you see someone for that!


----------

